# Kudos for Ken's Aquatics



## henningc

Over the holiday weekend my AP 40 manifold blew out causing me to cobble together a temp back up system. I called Ken's on Saturday at about 12:30 in the afternoon and left a message explaining my problem. About 15 min. later, I was stunned when Ken himself called me back an walked me through what I needed. Despite the holiday Monday by Wed. I had a new manifold thanks to Ken's putting the hurryup on shipping at no additional charge.

Way to go Ken, that is what I call customer service. Other guys, try harder.


----------

